# Braka Nuclear Community



## VPNPE (Jun 5, 2014)

I am considering a position at the ENEC Nuclear facility.
I would like to hear from some individuals that are already there, concerning: 

Housing - single/married - management level.
Life style - restaurants, fitness, entertainment and transport to other cities.
Shopping - food, clothing, electronics etc.

Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## Electrical Engineer_Swed (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi VPNPE,

I need same information. Actually I have job interview on phone tomorrow. Do you have any idea what this interview? and what to say?

Regards


----------



## cristianoronaldo (Apr 30, 2014)

I had a f2f interview 2 months ago and totally silence in the air....


----------



## ironhorse (Oct 19, 2016)

cristianoronaldo said:


> I had a f2f interview 2 months ago and totally silence in the air....


Hi!

Can I ask you what questions they asked? Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ironhorse said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can I ask you what questions they asked? Thanks


They last logged in on 10th June 2014 - so may not answer you!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

They wouldn't be a good source of information anyway as they couldn't even spell the name of the place they applied to join. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

